# Sneak Peek at TUG 2.0!



## TUGBrian

OK boys and girls...its sneak peek time!

We are just about ready to release TUG 2.0 which is a complete overhaul of the members only section  (reviews, sales history, etc etc)

Before we officially do away with the old and replace it with the new code...id like a bit of stress testing from you all here on the forum.

to view the new site...simply go here

http://testing.tug2.com/rnr

and log in with your existing tug member only login and password.

view the marketplace, ratings/reviews pages (big changes here...be sure to check them all out!), etc etc.

feel free to submit new reviews and sales history data!  

any comments or feedback can be shared here...or privately at tug@tug2.net if applicable!

enjoy!

please please let me know if you get any errors, id like to get them all sorted out before making the switch!


----------



## Makai Guy

Logged in.
Went to Resort Watch List.
Clicked Wish Ads.
Result:


> Server Error in '/' Application.
> Cannot find column WishCount.
> Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.
> 
> Exception Details: System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Cannot find column WishCount.
> 
> Source Error:
> 
> An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.
> 
> Stack Trace:
> 
> [IndexOutOfRangeException: Cannot find column WishCount.]
> System.Data.DataTable.ParseSortString(String sortString) +1787497
> System.Data.DataView.CheckSort(String sort) +28
> System.Data.DataView.set_Sort(String value) +131
> TUG2.MyTUG.ResortWatchList.CreateDataSource() +2975
> TUG2.MyTUG.ResortWatchList.BindGrid() +33
> TUG2.MyTUG.ResortWatchList.MyDataGrid_Sort(Object sender, DataGridSortCommandEventArgs e) +240
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataGrid.OnSortCommand(DataGridSortCommandEventArgs e) +105
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataGrid.OnBubbleEvent(Object source, EventArgs e) +402
> System.Web.UI.Control.RaiseBubbleEvent(Object source, EventArgs args) +35
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.DataGridItem.OnBubbleEvent(Object source, EventArgs e) +117
> System.Web.UI.Control.RaiseBubbleEvent(Object source, EventArgs args) +35
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.LinkButton.OnCommand(CommandEventArgs e) +115
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.LinkButton.RaisePostBackEvent(String eventArgument) +163
> System.Web.UI.WebControls.LinkButton.System.Web.UI.IPostBackEventHandler.RaisePostBackEvent(String eventArgument) +7
> System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(IPostBackEventHandler sourceControl, String eventArgument) +11
> System.Web.UI.Page.RaisePostBackEvent(NameValueCollection postData) +174
> System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +5102
> 
> 
> Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.832; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.832



Note: this was with no defined watch list searches in the system, so what I was clicking was the column header, I see now.  When there's nothing to re-sort, apparently clicking the column header gives the above error.  Might be easiest to fix by just not showing the headers when no watches are defined.


----------



## Jbart74

I like the layout.

There seems to be a little glitch that causes the screen to flash everytime my cursor moves over a clickable link.

I will get back with more.


----------



## TUGBrian

noted both...will investigate..thanks!


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*typos*

I entered my password incorrectly, and the "typo" error message has a few typos:

=================================================
You may have made a typo 
If you are a valid member but typed in the wrong username or *passoword*. Please try again. 
You may have forgotten your username or *passowrd *
If you can't remember your username or password please visit the Password Reminder Form for assistance. 
================================================


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*sorting "Resort" column*

Went to *Timeshare Marketplace*.  Tried bringing up several lists (For Sale, For Rent) and the sort on the Resort column did not seem to function properly (by clicking on column header "Resort").


----------



## FlyerBobcat

TUGBrian said:


> view the marketplace, ratings/reviews pages (*big changes here...be sure to check them all out!*), etc etc.



*The new interface for the rating/review pages is GREAT! *
Sooooooo much better and so much more usable


----------



## swift

Under BBS FAQ could this be a bigger font? Something a little more eye catching. At first I missed it and thought it was a blank page.

General Questions 
User Maintenance 
General Forum Usage 
Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## swift

Somewhere in the front page http://testing.tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx under the Resorts, Ratings and Reviews do you want to mention something regarding the incentives to write reviews?


----------



## TUGBrian

thank you for the input...will note and work on these items!


----------



## Keitht

Formatting in the address box has problems with some address layouts.  I'm noticing it particularly with UK addresses.  As in the example below - there should be a space between "Pennal" and "Near".  Also the "," at the start of the second line and a format of Europe Wales rather than Wales Europe.  Minor problems but it does spoil the layout.

PennalNear Machynlleth 
, Powys SY20 9JY 
Europe Wales


----------



## TUGBrian

Ill see if thats something we can fix keith...thanks!


----------



## billhall

*images...*

I added some new images for the Marriott Waiohai in Kauai Hawaii.  When you click on them on the web 2.0 site, it has a bad link.  The link is missing a "/" in the filename.  The old images seem to work OK.

e.g. "http"//tug2.com/ResortImages/Hawaii/Kauaiwaiohai_logo_sign.JPG

should be  Kauai/waiohai_logo_sign.JPG  

("http" in quotes to avoid auto change to a url tag)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

The TUG Advice page disclaimer text is incredibly tiny. You need to zoom the text size significantly to make it readable.


----------



## TUGBrian

will investigate and correct as necessary


----------



## mpizza

Looks good, much improved structure.

Will TUG being going mobile with the new version?

Thanks!

Maria


----------



## TUGBrian

no, unfortunately the new site is not optimized for mobile browsing.


----------



## Larry

I always like to check for the most recent reviews but I no longer see that feature available on the reviews list. From that perspective I liked the old format better.


----------



## Fletcher921

no mobile??  Very sad!  I love being able to get my 'fix' when outta town on my blackberry...


----------



## Makai Guy

Fletcher921 said:


> no mobile??  Very sad!



Here's a mobile for you:


----------



## TUGBrian

Larry said:


> I always like to check for the most recent reviews but I no longer see that feature available on the reviews list. From that perspective I liked the old format better.



When you click on each resort area....the 2nd link down on the left is titled "newest reviews"

We would not have taken this away =)


----------



## Larry

TUGBrian said:


> When you click on each resort area....the 2nd link down on the left is titled "newest reviews"
> 
> We would not have taken this away =)



OK thanks. Newest reviews was easier to find under old system but this works fine once you pointed out where to look.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

TUGBrian said:


> When you click on each resort area....the 2nd link down on the left is titled "newest reviews"



I'm sure it's something that I'm doing wrong, but I can't find a "newest reviews" link  . Can you provide some more navigation details?  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

sure can!

http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=12

when you click on a resort review area...in this case florida east coast/keys in the link above.

its on the left hand side of the screen you will see a dropdown list of additional links for that area...first one being "rep links"

second one being "newest reviews"

http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=12&NumberOfDays=90


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*newest reviews*

Thanks Brian,

I missed the additional "expanded" links once you select the area. 
Very nice.....


TUGBrian said:


> sure can!
> 
> http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=12
> 
> when you click on a resort review area...in this case florida east coast/keys in the link above.
> 
> its on the left hand side of the screen you will see a dropdown list of additional links for that area...first one being "rep links"
> 
> second one being "newest reviews"
> 
> http://testing.tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=12&NumberOfDays=90


----------



## TUGBrian

anytime...glad to help!


----------



## MaryH

*Error trying to delete message to marketplace ad*

When I tried to delete a message / reply to one of my marketplace ads, I got the following error:

Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The resource cannot be found. 
Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.  Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly. 

Requested URL: /TimeshareMarketplace/AdsMessageDelete.aspx


I think a / is missing...

Mary


----------



## TUGBrian

will investigate...thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok...the majority of these issues (at least all the functionality ones) should be fixed.

We are looking to make the swap this weekend to the new site...so if anyone is still interested in testing...please go in and post ads, submit reviews, contact review managers, browse reviews/ads/etc etc...submit sales history data!  and most importantly...submit new exchange ads!  that is really where the functionality has been improved...the direct exchange system will now actively find you matches!!!!

please try to break it before we go live!


----------



## cp73

*resort reviews*

I really like the resort reviews and all the new tabs. Great to be able to go right to the classifieds...It will be a better alternative to the classifieds. Also speed seems to be nice and sorting of columns. Also nice to have the resort maps there too...thanks

Great job!!!


----------



## cclovestravel

*sneak peak at new members only section*

Is this still available?  I just tried to log on about 5 times and, although I doublechecked my user name AND password, I was unable to log on.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes it is still available at the moment.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

Looked at Timeshare market place. I have to look at each for sale ad to discover the view and if it is annual or bi-annual (although the latter can be implied by the MF). It would be nice if those two fields were searchable


----------



## TUGBrian

we are working on adding the description field to the main grid search to prevent you from having to click into each ad to view more details.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*Default sort order*

Brian,

When I select one of the "xx Classified Ads" links from my Resort Watch List page, I'm uncertain as to what the default sort order is on the resulting classified ads page.  It seems to me -- especially when the link is mark with a "new" icon, that the best option is to have the list initially sorted by newest ad to oldest ad.  Agree?
Thanks again for all the improvements in 2.0 TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

I am pretty sure the default sort order is newest to oldest.  (ie most recently posted at the top)

at least it should be.


----------



## susieq

Hi Brian,

Was just looking around, and stumbled upon this thread ~~ I KNOW ~ better late than never!!  

Anyhow, spent the better part of the last half hour just reading ~~ I LOVE IT!! It's great ~ you did a really good job, (as usual).  Thanks for all your time and dedication.   

Sue


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*sort order update?*

Brian,

My lists are not sorted as such...  I often see new listings displayed in the middle of the pack.  Is anyone looking at this? 

Thanks, as always




TUGBrian said:


> I am pretty sure the default sort order is newest to oldest.  (ie most recently posted at the top)
> 
> at least it should be.


----------



## TUGBrian

tom can you provide me with an example?

I just logged on under your login, went to the resort watch list and picked one at random (it had 29 ads)

they were all sorted from most recent to oldest by default.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*examples sent*

Brian,

Two screen-shot examples emailed to you at: tug@tug2.net 

Note line #6 in the Desert Oasis example (column: Create Date)




TUGBrian said:


> tom can you provide me with an example?





Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

create date can actually change when the user edits the ad (something we have fixed...but not after 10,000 or so ads were posted)

the order goes from ad number highest to lowest, hover your mouse over the "for sale" or "for rent" box to establish the ad number.


----------



## FlyerBobcat

*sort order anomaly unveiled*

Brian,

Got it !!!!  So as these older ads with a recent create data get purged from the system, this anomaly will go away...

One more question:  Will an ad "edit" (which now will *not *result in a new Create Date) trigger the "new" icon to appear in the Classified Ads column of the Resort Watch List?  I am assuming not....   but just wanted to check.

Thanks for checking this out!



TUGBrian said:


> create date can actually change when the user edits the ad (something we have fixed...but not after 10,000 or so ads were posted)
> 
> the order goes from ad number highest to lowest, hover your mouse over the "for sale" or "for rent" box to establish the ad number.


----------



## TUGBrian

shouldnt, as its not a new ad.


----------

